# Sleeping off a good feed



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

All the mums have opened up the nests in this warm weather so got to take some pics of one of my sleeping litters.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Those are lovely :love1


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Beautiful pics.  Seeing contented, healthy bubs snuggled up like that is one of the joys of breeding mice.


----------

